
Fundraising Wisdom That Helped Our Founders Raise $18B in Follow-On Capital - prostoalex
http://firstround.com/review/the-fundraising-wisdom-that-helped-our-founders-raise-18b-in-follow-on-capital/
======
godembodied
For God's sake, please price your products and services appropriately and make
money from the start. Then, you won't have to beg vulture capitalists for
scraps. If you raise money, those vultures become your bosses. Why are you
even starting a company when you'll be enslaved to vultures that will push you
short-term gains, forced growth, exit and all the other BS. Be your own person
and say no to Vulture Capital. That's how you become independent, free and
able to work on something you like on your own terms.

~~~
dang
This is a bad comment for Hacker News, first because it calls names
("vulture", "mafia"), which the site guidelines specifically ask you not to do
[1], and second because it's unsubstantive.

Thoughtful critique is good—especially when backed by concrete experience—but
generic denunciations are boring and lower the discourse below what we're
hoping for here. Empty riler-uppers are particularly to be avoided.

1\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
eganist
I appreciate that you're leaving the comment up as a learning experience
rather than simply taking it down.

